# openig the clutch bleeder



## Devon Miles (Apr 4, 2021)

I plan on bleeding my clutch soon. The bleeder is easy to access, which is nice, but I'm not sure how to open it. All of the ones I've done in the past had a metal hex fitting, but this one is plastic and I don't want to break it. Any assistance would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey, I have the same question.....I had my clutch bled back at the dealer in February and I wish I could have watched what they did to be sure. I was looking at it about a week ago, once you take off the rubber boot cap, I THINK you just twist the square piece towards you to open it up....When I did it, nothing came out, it may be that it needs some vacuum to pull the fluid out or have someone pump the clutch pedal. I had this procedure done to try and stave off the slave cylinder failure by keeping the fluid clean as possible. ( I have a 6 speed)

Jason


----------



## Kyle32 (Apr 6, 2021)

Twist open and press the clutch in. I recommend a hose and a jug to avoid a mess.


----------



## Kyle32 (Apr 6, 2021)

On a side note I think it was maybe only 6 pumps to empty the reservoir. The hose (maybe 1/4") fit over the ball end of the bleeder nicely and also prevented air from going backwards once it had oil in it. if you were worried about that. I did not see any indication of suction when I worked my pedal, but better to be safe.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Water dissolves brake fluid real easy.


----------



## Devon Miles (Apr 4, 2021)

Kyle32 said:


> Twist open and press the clutch in. I recommend a hose and a jug to avoid a mess.











Yes, that's all it took. I initially used needle nose pliers in the two slots (kabob stick pictured in one of the slots) to open the bleeder, but after that I could open and close it by hand. I'm not even sure I needed to use the pliers initially.

I used a mity vac vacuum bleeder to bleed both the clutch and brakes. The fluid looked pretty dirty, so I will probably do it every two years instead of three.


----------

